# Presidio/SDDA league updates



## Banana Hammock (Jul 30, 2020)

This is from Rene Miramontes today 7/30/2020, Rene is also the director of the SDDA:

_"Presidio/SDDA

Everything indicates that there will be a season as far as our gaming leagues. The teams have been registered, the seeding has taken place and the circuits are in the process of forming. There is one notable change: Due to the latest rise in COVID-19, the start of the season has been *pushed back from September 12, to now October 13, 2020*. Other than that, the plan is to have a 2020 season.

Finally, our deepest gratitude to everyone: club administration, volunteers, staff, parents and everyone that plays a role in securing our children’s mental, social and physical wellbeing. We look forward to your continued support and don’t forget, visit our website for updates and developments._​_
Respectfully,
Rene Miramontes
Crusaders SC Director of Coaching"_




__





						Presidio Soccer League | Home
					






					www.presidiosoccer.com


----------



## dawson (Jul 30, 2020)

Banana Hammock said:


> This is from Rene Miramontes today 7/30/2020, Rene is also the director of the SDDA:
> 
> _"Presidio/SDDA
> 
> ...


Oct 13, 2020 is a Tuesday. Normally Fall leagues start on a Saturday . Typo ? 

SCDSL is planning to starting Oct 3, 2020 which is a Saturday .


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 3, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on October 17th.
dependent upon the status of COVID19​


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 2, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on
October 31st.
dependent upon the status of COVID19.​


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 22, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on
November 7th
dependent upon the status of COVID19.​


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 28, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on
November 14th
dependent upon the status of COVID19.​


----------



## Mic Nificent (Oct 28, 2020)

Enough with the delayed start dates already. They need to either cancel the season or start talking with AZ to set up the league in Yuma or tribal lands here in San Diego. Seems like presidio and cal south are doing nothing to be progressive. What’s their purpose?


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Enough with the delayed start dates already. They need to either cancel the season or start talking with AZ to set up the league in Yuma or tribal lands here in San Diego. Seems like presidio and cal south are doing nothing to be progressive. What’s their purpose?


How many fields are there on tribal lands in San Diego?  I know of one.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Nov 9, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on
November 21st
dependent upon the status of COVID19.​


----------



## Banana Hammock (Nov 19, 2020)

_Season _Update

Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
are planning for games to start on
January 9th​


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 19, 2020)

Banana Hammock said:


> _Season _Update
> 
> Presidio Soccer League and San Diego Developmental Academy
> are planning for games to start on
> January 9th​


That's in the heart of covid/flu season.  Try March 15th


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 17, 2020)

recently saw this
"
*PRESIDIO DIRECTORS OF COACHING MEETING*

A motion was accepted at the last Presidio directors of coaching meeting held on December 8th. The motion was to terminate the 2020 season and in lieu of it, look to play a Spring season provided that the health authorities and all powers that be allow competition. More details are to follow as preparations will begin in detailing the particulars of the proposed season. Please keep in mind that this will only be this year and in response to the current health situation we face. So as of now, it looks like if allowed, we will be playing after all.

A second motion was passed to look at a different approach to tryouts. It was agreed that under the present COVID-19 situation, to continue to have tryouts as we have would be a detriment to all. The first motion was to form a committee to frame an appropriate model for tryouts. The second part of the motion was that once the structure of the tryouts has been established, then an enforcement committee will be formed to deal with any infringements of established rules.

As more information becomes available on these two motions, we will be passing it on to you all."


----------



## NumberTen (Feb 28, 2021)

"Fall-Spring League Announcement


Presidio Fall Spring League 2020
Starts March 20, 2021
General Information - Updated​With the Covid-19 restrictions around youth outdoor sports easing, Presidio Soccer League is offering to our member clubs a Fall-Spring League which will use your team’s Fall registrations.  The estimated schedule start date would be March 20, 2021 and go through May 8, 2021.

This Fall-Spring League would be a replacement for the missed 2020 Fall Season, with complete game scheduling and standings. We will also be flexible around any conflicts with Cal South’s proposed State Cup schedule. We would expect that this organized Fall Spring League would be of great value to our clubs. Our goal is to provide 8 to 10 games dependent upon overall participation.

Presidio Soccer League never collected or billed any team registrations fees for the Fall 2020 Season. Any team participating would need to pay the Fall Spring League fee of $150 a reduced amount from the $185 for Presidio and SDDA amounts of $350/$450. This fee is same for both Presidio teams and SDDA teams. Referee fees will be split with each team paying one-half the total fees prior to the start of the game.

Your Teams and rosters listed in the fall season will be used to participate in the Fall-Spring League by each league supplying us with a list of teams that will be participating. Players can be moved or dropped from the team roster before the first game.

Teams would play using their 2020 age groups and number of players on the field would also be determined by their 2020 age group. Roster size would be according to Cal South guidelines for 2020. High School age teams could be played at 9 v 9 due to conflicts with High School Sports.
Entry deadline is Friday, March 5, 2021. We know this is a short time (7 days), but we need at least 5 days to finalize the schedule and to inform referee associations. Please send us your teams that will playing in the Fall Spring League to board@presidiosoccer.com We will be flexible with scheduling and thanks for your understanding and quick response.

We understand that field availability may be an issue. We are working with your fellow member clubs that have field availability to allow you to use their field space to schedule games. These fields will be made available, and details will be forthcoming.

Games will be scheduled on Sat/Sun or you have the option to play during the week, using the rescheduling system. Cal South Fall 2020/21 Cards will be required to play, the same cards that will be used for Cal South State Cup.

What we need from you by March 6th:

Fields – Do you have fields available to play games? If so, how many?  What size?
Could you allow other clubs to schedule games on your fields?  If so, how many fields? What size?
How many teams would be playing?  Please send us your teams that will play in the Fall Spring League to board@presidiosoccer.com 
We will send out the schedule on March 10th for your review and changes.  We would ask that you concentrate any changes for the first two weekends and get back to us immediately.  Then work on the remainder of the schedule.  
Any rescheduling conflicts will need to be resolved by April 2nd. 
Proposed start date is Saturday, March 20th.  We are offering a Spring Season with 8 to 10 Games varying by age group.
All Presidio rules will be followed including Club Pass. 
Yellow and Red Cards will be kept and sit outs will be determined by the Director.
Each team will print two Game Rosters (4 total) which will be presented to the Referees prior to game.
Each team will pay 1/2 of the Referee Fees prior to start of the game.
Play dates timeline: 
March 20-21, March 27-28, No Games Easter Sunday, April 3rd for reschedules, April 10-11, April 17, April 24, May 1, May 8.

April 18th, 25th, May 2nd and May 7th are reserved dates if needed.
Please include the following in a spreadsheet of your teams that will be participating:

Club Name,
Team Name as in the system, and/or ID number
Age group and Gender,
Play level requested.
Once we get closer to starting, we will provide Covid-19 Safe Guards.
Thank you,
Your Presidio Soccer League Board"


----------



## OCSoccerDad3 (Mar 1, 2021)

NumberTen said:


> "Fall-Spring League Announcement
> 
> 
> Presidio Fall Spring League 2020
> ...


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 11, 2021)

Presidio/sdda posted they did not collect any fees last season. For those who have kids playing in those leagues and paid for registration last season, is your club reducing any fees for registration this year?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 12, 2021)

yes they reduced to overall fees for the 20/21 season.  We age out so I don't know about 21/22.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 24, 2021)

Schedules starting this weekend:
https://2020leaguepages3.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?tournamentguid={4117B972-F641-4879-B7AE-73E958EBD4EA}


----------



## dreamz (Mar 25, 2021)

Banana Hammock said:


> Schedules starting this weekend:
> https://2020leaguepages3.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?tournamentguid={4117B972-F641-4879-B7AE-73E958EBD4EA}


Looks to be a sign of what's to come in fall. Yikes!


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 26, 2021)

Try going thru the home web page.


			Schedules & Scores


----------

